# Domino fence for 12mm and 18mm material



## chippy1970 (29 Dec 2014)

All gone !


----------



## Woodmonkey (29 Dec 2014)

Pm sent


----------



## Paul Chapman (29 Dec 2014)

That looks great, Chippy.

I've sent you a PM.

Cheers :ho2 

Paul


----------



## Ed Bray (29 Dec 2014)

Looks really good. PM on way just in case you have one left.


----------



## chippy1970 (29 Dec 2014)

All gone !


----------



## chippy1970 (29 Dec 2014)

Gone


----------



## DiscoStu (30 Dec 2014)

That's brilliant! I find 18mm a bit of a pain so that's a great idea. I'm guessing you don't have any left!


----------



## chippy1970 (30 Dec 2014)

Gone


----------



## chippy1970 (31 Dec 2014)

Gone


----------



## MrYorke (31 Dec 2014)

PM sent


----------



## Jmac80 (1 Jan 2015)

cool, wish i had seen this.


----------



## chippy1970 (1 Jan 2015)

Gone


----------



## chippy1970 (1 Jan 2015)

Pm 'd you back Jmac80 let me know if you got it. I'm on tapatalk and it plays up.


----------



## Max Power (2 Jan 2015)

PM sent


----------



## Paul Chapman (5 Jan 2015)

Mine arrived a couple of days ago. It's very nicely made. I'll post some pictures up as soon as I get a chance.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## chippy1970 (5 Jan 2015)

Glad you like it Paul


----------



## Paul Chapman (6 Jan 2015)

Here's a picture of the baseplate fitted to my Domino





I found a spare knob from one of my Elu tools. The screw was too long but rather than shorten it, I fitted a spacer as I found that this enabled me to grip the knob better.

Overall, very pleased  

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Woodmonkey (6 Jan 2015)

Yes I got mine as well cheers, haven't had chance to use it yet but looks very well made.


----------



## chippy1970 (6 Jan 2015)

Cheers guys glad you're liking them. Nice photos Paul , there's several ways you can fit a knob to it as you've found


----------



## chippy1970 (6 Jan 2015)

There's a few left if anyone is thinking of diving in


----------



## HOJ (7 Jan 2015)

Would prove ideal, just picked up a job to make carcases in 18 & 12mm boards.

PM sent, if any left.

Paul


----------



## chippy1970 (7 Jan 2015)

Yeah a few left, pm'd you back


----------



## Newbie_Neil (7 Jan 2015)

Chris,

Thank you, it's just arrived and it looks well made.

Neil


----------



## chippy1970 (7 Jan 2015)

No worries Neil glad you like it


----------



## t0ne (8 Jan 2015)

As usual I'm late to the party but if there's any left I'd love one please.


----------



## chippy1970 (8 Jan 2015)

t0ne":2g48g0vm said:


> As usual I'm late to the party but if there's any left I'd love one please.


Only 5 left now


----------



## t0ne (8 Jan 2015)

You have a PM


----------



## chippy1970 (8 Jan 2015)

4 left now


----------



## ajmoore1 (9 Jan 2015)

Hi, I am interested, how much are they and how do you want paying?cheers


----------



## chippy1970 (9 Jan 2015)

Sent you a PM aj


----------



## HOJ (11 Jan 2015)

Chris

Safely arrived, well done, just the job.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## chippy1970 (11 Jan 2015)

Nice one Paul glad you like it


----------



## gidon (11 Jan 2015)

If you still have any left - would like one!

Many thanks

Gidon


----------



## Wuffles (11 Jan 2015)

Bought one last week from a post on the FOG, arrived very quickly and has made my cabinet build a lot neater as a result. 

I previously used a method of offsetting the two pieces using a scrap of wood for offset and didn't rely on the adjustable fence which gave me 80% reliable line-ups in the quickest time, however this little beauty has made it much more accurate.

Removes my need to double check I have things set out correctly.

Highly recommended if you can get one while they're still for sale.


----------



## chippy1970 (11 Jan 2015)

Wuffles":1b2yjuyx said:


> Bought one last week from a post on the FOG, arrived very quickly and has made my cabinet build a lot neater as a result.
> 
> I previously used a method of offsetting the two pieces using a scrap of wood for offset and didn't rely on the adjustable fence which gave me 80% reliable line-ups in the quickest time, however this little beauty has made it much more accurate.
> 
> ...



Thanks  great to get feedback . Enjoy using it


----------



## Wuffles (11 Jan 2015)

I should also add, the photos make it look like it's a rough base, it's not at all. And, like the Seneca adaptor, this isn't limited to the depths mentioned in the title. But you know that if you've read this far into the thread.

The Half Inch Shy review of the Domiplate covers exactly what this thing does. Ok to post links here? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTwZy645Udc

I don't work for Chris either, no matter how much it sounds like I do.


----------



## chippy1970 (11 Jan 2015)

Lol thanks wuffles , yeah that video is a great one for people who don't fully understand these things. Paul Marcel really knows his stuff


----------



## gidon (13 Jan 2015)

Thanks Chris - very quick delivery! Yet to try it out but looks very neat and will speed things up I'm sure!

Cheers

Gidon


----------



## chippy1970 (13 Jan 2015)

Nice one , have fun.


----------



## pcb1962 (13 Jan 2015)

Hi Chippy, got any left? I'd love to buy one if so, please PM me, thanks


----------



## t0ne (13 Jan 2015)

Thanks Chris, picked mine up today from the Post Office as I wasn't in when they delivered it on Saturday, thanks for shipping it out so quickly. It will definitely make life a bit easier


----------



## Benchwayze (14 Jan 2015)

I managed to get an aluminium version, but if I was making one, would probably use Tufnol, as I believe it's easier to obtain than phenolic.
(Unless you butcher a suitable router plate) 
In case anyone wonders what Tufnol is, it's layers of canvas, soaked in animal glue, and baked until it is hard. 
Comes these days in different 'grades', and slightly different colours. It isn't cheap so you'd probably seek off-cuts! 
It was originally made in Perry Barr, Birmingham, and when they were having a 'bake-off' the area stank to high-heaven! 

HTH someone. 

John


----------



## chippy1970 (14 Jan 2015)

pcb1962":4lpwhtwk said:


> Hi Chippy, got any left? I'd love to buy one if so, please PM me, thanks


Pm sent


----------



## Duparcq (14 Jan 2015)

Chippy, 

just about to receive Domino 500, can you send me a PM if any fences are still available

Regards

brian


----------



## chippy1970 (14 Jan 2015)

*All gone now guys*


----------



## Jmac80 (14 Jan 2015)

Just a quick thanks for the one I got mate 
Perfect!


----------

